# Antivirus causing system to freeze randomly?



## oniiku (Feb 11, 2009)

Hey everyone,

I've been having a problem the last couple months with my computer. Everytime I install an antivirus, eventually it causes a series of system freeze ups. The antivirus doesn't freeze when I run it, nor does it seem that I have an infection on my computer or anything like that. I've run my antivirus program, malwarebytes, etc., and everything is clean. Though, when the system freezes, I notice that the antivirus icon on the tray is loading/spinning, and because I've had this problem before...I assume it's related.

It's just eventually, every antivirus I install causes my computer to freeze up, and the problem only goes away when I completely uninstall the program...which sucks because then I'm totally unprotected.

I've had this problem with "Avast!" and now with AVG, and even programs like superantispyware.
Any advice on what I can do about this? Why is my computer struggling to run these?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

What's the computer brand name, model name, and model number?

What's the processor type and speed in that computer?

How much RAM does that computer have?

How many entries are checked in Start - Run - MSCONFIG - OK - "Startup" tab?

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## oniiku (Feb 11, 2009)

flavallee said:


> What's the computer brand name, model name, and model number?
> 
> What's the processor type and speed in that computer?
> 
> ...


Here is the information from my *system properties *and *system information* areas. I hope it's what you're looking for. 

Compaq Presario 061 (OS: Windows XP Media Edition)
RE474AA-ABA SR2023WM NA680
Processor x86 Family 15 Model 79 Stepping 2 AuthenticAMD ~2204 Mhz
AMD Athlon 64 Processor 3500+
2.20 GHz, 960 MB of RAM
Totaly Physical Memory: 1,024.00 MB
Available Physical Memory: 161.11 MB
Total Virtual Memory: 2.00 GB
Available Virtual Memory: 1.96 GB

And there are 22 entries checked in msconfig start up.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Do the following in the order listed:

-----------------------------------------------------------------

Go here and click the green icon to download and save *HiJackThis 2.0.4*.

After it's been downloaded and saved, close all open windows first, then double-click the saved file to install it.

Allow it to install in its default location - C:\Program Files.

After it's been installed, start it and then click "Do a system scan and save a log file".

When the scan is finished in less than 30 seconds, a log file will appear.

Save that log file.

Return here to your thread, then copy-and-paste the entire log file here.

--------------------------------------------------------------

Start HiJackThis, but don't run a scan.

Click on the "Open The Misc Tools Section" button.

Click on the "Open Uninstall Manager" button.

Click on the "Save List" button.

Save the "uninstall_list.txt" file somewhere.

It'll then open in Notepad.

Return here to your thread, then copy-and-paste the entire file here.

--------------------------------------------------------------

Click Start - Run, type in *%temp%* and then click OK.

Once that temp folder is open and you can view its contents, select and delete EVERYTHING that's inside it.

It's all junk and is a good place for "nasties" to hide.

If a few files resist being deleted, that's normal. Leave them alone and delete EVERYTHING else.

Repeat the steps with *c:\windows\temp*

After you're done with both temp folders, restart the computer.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## oniiku (Feb 11, 2009)

flavallee said:


> Do the following in the order listed:
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...



Thank you for giving me a hand with this.  I've done everything you said and I'm about to restart right now. Here are both files from hijackthis:


*Scan Log:*

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 10:27:58, on 2011/05/20
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16791)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG10\avgchsvx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\arservice.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgwdsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehRecvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehSched.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\RTHDCPL.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\ARPWRMSG.EXE
C:\Program Files\Maxtor\Sync\SyncServices.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPwuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\DAEMON Tools\daemon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\SMSC\Seticon.exe
C:\Program Files\USBToolbox\Res.EXE
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Program Files\Maxtor\OneTouch Status\maxmenumgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgtray.exe
C:\Program Files\DNA\btdna.exe
C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\dmadmin.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\Identity Protection\Agent\Bin\AVGIDSAgent.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgnsx.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgemcx.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\Identity Protection\agent\bin\avgidsmonitor.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehmsas.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe
c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jucheck.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG10\avgrsx.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgcsrvx.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\usnsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\msiexec.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HiJackThis\HiJackThis.exe

O2 - BHO: WormRadar.com IESiteBlocker.NavFilter - {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgssie.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ehTray] C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ftutil2] rundll32.exe ftutil2.dll,SetWriteCacheMode
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RTHDCPL] RTHDCPL.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AlwaysReady Power Message APP] ARPWRMSG.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Recguard] C:\WINDOWS\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPBootOp] "C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Boot Optimizer\HPBootOp.exe" /run
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Reminder] "C:\Windows\Creator\Remind_XP.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPwuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DeadAIM] rundll32.exe "C:\Program Files\AIM\\DeadAIM.ocm",ExportedCheckODLs
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DAEMON Tools] "C:\Program Files\DAEMON Tools\daemon.exe" -lang 1033
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SetIcon] \Program Files\SMSC\Seticon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [USB Storage Toolbox] C:\Program Files\USBToolbox\Res.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mxomssmenu] "C:\Program Files\Maxtor\OneTouch Status\maxmenumgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ZoneAlarm Client] "C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG_TRAY] C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgtray.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [BitTorrent DNA] "C:\Program Files\DNA\btdna.exe"
O4 - .DEFAULT User Startup: Pin.lnk = C:\hp\bin\CLOAKER.EXE (User 'Default user')
O4 - .DEFAULT User Startup: PinMcLnk.lnk = C:\hp\bin\cloaker.exe (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: Adobe Gamma.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: WinZip Quick Pick.lnk = C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AOL Toolbar search - res://C:\Program Files\AOL Toolbar\toolbar.dll/SEARCH.HTML
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: Run IMVU - {d9288080-1baa-4bc4-9cf8-a92d743db949} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O15 - ESC Trusted Zone: http://*.update.microsoft.com
O16 - DPF: {20A60F0D-9AFA-4515-A0FD-83BD84642501} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab56986.cab
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://gfx1.hotmail.com/mail/w3/resources/MSNPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {5C051655-FCD5-4969-9182-770EA5AA5565} (Solitaire Showdown Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/SolitaireShowdown.cab56986.cab
O16 - DPF: {5D6F45B3-9043-443D-A792-115447494D24} (UnoCtrl Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/JA-JP/a-UNO1/GAME_UNO1.cab
O16 - DPF: {67DABFBF-D0AB-41FA-9C46-CC0F21721616} - http://go.divx.com/plugin/DivXBrowserPlugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {6B75345B-AA36-438A-BBE6-4078B4C6984D} (HpProductDetection Class) - http://h20270.www2.hp.com/ediags/gmn2/install/HPProductDetection.cab
O16 - DPF: {9122D757-5A4F-4768-82C5-B4171D8556A7} (PhotoPickConvert Class) - http://appdirectory.messenger.msn.com/AppDirectory/P4Apps/PhotoSwap/PhtPkMSN.cab
O16 - DPF: {A1F2F2CE-06AF-483C-9F12-D3BAA72477D6} (BatchDownloader Class) - http://appdirectory.messenger.msn.com/AppDirectory/P4Apps/PhotoSwap/DigWXMSN.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (MSN Games - Installer) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/ZIntro.cab56649.cab
O16 - DPF: {C3F79A2B-B9B4-4A66-B012-3EE46475B072} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab56907.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} (get_atlcom Class) - http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
O16 - DPF: {F5A7706B-B9C0-4C89-A715-7A0C6B05DD48} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab56986.cab
O16 - DPF: {F8C5C0F1-D884-43EB-A5A0-9E1C4A102FA8} (GoPetsWeb Control) - https://secure.gopetslive.com/dev/GoPetsWeb.cab
O18 - Protocol: linkscanner - {F274614C-63F8-47D5-A4D1-FBDDE494F8D1} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgpp.dll
O21 - SSODL: proccmd - {679F5242-1D06-5754-A884-07EB689F168B} - C:\Program Files\itqguef\proccmd.dll (file missing)
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Browseui preloader - {438755C2-A8BA-11D1-B96B-00A0C90312E1} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVGIDSAgent - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\Identity Protection\Agent\Bin\AVGIDSAgent.exe
O23 - Service: AVG WatchDog (avgwd) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgwdsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour サービス (Bonjour Service) - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: Maxtor Service (Maxtor Sync Service) - Seagate Technology LLC - C:\Program Files\Maxtor\Sync\SyncServices.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: TrueVector Internet Monitor (vsmon) - Check Point Software Technologies LTD - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe

--
End of file - 9300 bytes

*uninstall_list:*

Leawo AVI Converter version 3.0.0.1
Adobe Bridge 1.0
Adobe Common File Installer
Adobe Download Manager
Adobe Flash Player 10 ActiveX
Adobe Flash Player 10 Plugin
Adobe Help Center 1.0
Adobe Photoshop CS2
Adobe Reader 7.0.5
Adobe Shockwave Player 11.5
Adobe Stock Photos 1.0
AOL Instant Messenger
Apple Software Update
AVG 2011
AVG 2011
AVG 2011
AVG 2011
Bonjour
CamStudio
CamStudio Lossless Codec v1.4
Card Reader Software
CCleaner
CEP - Color Enable Package
DeadAIM
DivX Codec
Free WMA to MP3 Converter 1.16
HiJackThis
Hotfix for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB953595)
HP Boot Optimizer
HP DVD Play 2.1
HP Imaging Device Functions 7.0
HP Photosmart Premier Software 6.5
HP Product Detection
HP Software Update
HP Support Overview
HP Web Helper
Icon Restore 1.0
J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 6
Java(TM) 6 Update 20
Java(TM) 6 Update 3
Ken Ward's Makeup 0.901
K-Lite Codec Pack 7.0.0 (Full)
LiveUpdate 3.0 (Symantec Corporation)
Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware
Maxtor Manager
Maxtor Manager
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 Hotfix (KB928366)
Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0 Service Pack 2
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.0 Service Pack 2
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1
Microsoft Internationalized Domain Names Mitigation APIs
Microsoft National Language Support Downlevel APIs
Microsoft Office Standard Edition 2003 60 days trial
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.17
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.4148
Microsoft Visual C++ Run Time Lib Setup
Microsoft Windows Journal Viewer
Microsoft Works
Mozilla Firefox (3.6.17)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB927978)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB936181)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB954430)
MSXML 6 Service Pack 2 (KB954459)
NVIDIA Drivers
Otto
Paint Shop Pro 7 Anniversary Edition
PipPlus
Realtek High Definition Audio Driver
Revo Uninstaller 1.91
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB938127)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB953838)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB956390)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB958215)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB960714)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB961260)
Sims2Pack Clean Installer 
Sonic MyDVD Plus
Sonic RecordNow Audio
Sonic RecordNow Copy
Sonic RecordNow Data
Sonic Update Manager
The Sims 2
The Sims 2 Nightlife
The Sims 2 Pets
The Sims? 2 Seasons
TreeSize Free V2.5
USB Mass Storage Toolbox
VC 9.0 Runtime
VC 9.0 Runtime
VDownloader 3.2.807
Viewpoint Media Player
VLC media player 1.1.0
Voodoo Chat
Winamp
Windows Defender
Windows Live installer
Windows Live Mail
Windows Live Messenger
Windows Live Sign-in Assistant
Windows Live Sync
Windows Live Upload Tool
Windows Media Format Runtime
Windows XP Service Pack 3
WinPcap 4.1.1
WinRAR archiver
WinZip
ZoneAlarm


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

*Adobe Reader 7.0.5* is very outdated. Uninstall it and then replace it with *Adobe Reader 10.0.1*.

*Apple Software Update
HP Boot Optimizer
HP Software Update* are unneeded and should be uninstalled.

*J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 6
Java(TM) 6 Update 3* are very outdated java versions and should be uninstalled.

*Java(TM) 6 Update 20* is outdated and should be updated to *Java Runtime Environment 1.6.0.25*. The new version will overwrite and replace the old version, so there's no need to uninstall it first.

*K-Lite Codec Pack 7.0.0 Full* is outdated and should be updated to *K-Lite Codec Pack 7.1.0 Full*. The new version will overwrite and replace the old version, so there's no need to uninstall it first.

*LiveUpdate 3.0 (Symantec Corporation)* should be uninstalled.

*Mozilla Firefox 3.6.17* should be updated to *Mozilla Firefox 4.0.1*. The new version will overwrite and replace the old version, so there's no need to uninstall it first.

*Viewpoint Media Player* should be uninstalled.

*VLC Media Player 1.1.0* is outdated and should be updated to *VLC Media Player 1.1.9*. The new version will overwrite and replace the old version, so there's no need to uninstall it first.

*Windows Defender* should definitely be uninstalled. It does a poor job of combating malware and spyware, and there are 2 better replacements for it that:
*Malwarebytes Anti-Malware 1.50.1.1100* (which you already have :up: )
*SUPERAntiSpyware 4.52.0.1000*

----------------------------------------------------------------

Once all of the above has been done and the computer has been restarted for the last time, start HiJackThis and click "Do a system scan and save a log file", then save the new log that appears, then submit it here.

A number of other things need to be done, but it can wait until the above has been done.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## oniiku (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. I'll take care of these later tonight or tomorrow. 

Quick question, though. Does having outdated versions of these programs really cause problems with my antivirus? Or is this unrelated updating/cleaning.  Some of the older programs I still have are because the newer versions caused errors with my computer (k-lite, superantispyware, etc) so I just stayed with the older versions.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

That's unrelated updating and decluttering that has nothing to do with AVG10.

The startup load needs trimming down, any buildup of temp files needs to be deleted, and a quick scan with MBAM and SAS needs to be done to find and remove any buildup of malware/spyware, but we'll get to all that later.

During the process of having someone do various maintenance steps with their computer, it resolves their computer problems in many cases. 

I'm getting ready to shut down for the night, so take your time.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## oniiku (Feb 11, 2009)

Haha, well, I managed to get all that done (atleast I hope I didn't miss anything) this evening. 
Although, I wasn't able to uninstall LiveUpdate 3.0 for some reason...even with Revo Uninstaller. Or install superantispyware, because it freezes my computer when it runs. AVG also made me install a ton of other updates after I installed the new Mozilla.

*Here's the new log:*

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 17:58:05, on 2011/05/20
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16791)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG10\avgchsvx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\arservice.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgwdsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehRecvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehSched.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Maxtor\Sync\SyncServices.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgnsx.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgemcx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\dmadmin.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\Identity Protection\Agent\Bin\AVGIDSAgent.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\RTHDCPL.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\ARPWRMSG.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehmsas.exe
C:\Program Files\DAEMON Tools\daemon.exe
C:\Program Files\SMSC\Seticon.exe
C:\Program Files\USBToolbox\Res.EXE
C:\Program Files\Maxtor\OneTouch Status\maxmenumgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgtray.exe
C:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\DNA\btdna.exe
C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\Identity Protection\agent\bin\avgidsmonitor.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG10\avgrsx.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgcsrvx.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugin-container.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HiJackThis\HiJackThis.exe

O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: WormRadar.com IESiteBlocker.NavFilter - {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgssie.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: AVG Security Toolbar BHO - {A3BC75A2-1F87-4686-AA43-5347D756017C} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\Toolbar\IEToolbar.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O3 - Toolbar: AVG Security Toolbar - {CCC7A320-B3CA-4199-B1A6-9F516DD69829} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\Toolbar\IEToolbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Mitter Toolbar - {B3C48858-CC9C-452F-B6A4-48C95C59EB45} - C:\Program Files\Mitter Toolbar\ISLIEBand.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ehTray] C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ftutil2] rundll32.exe ftutil2.dll,SetWriteCacheMode
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RTHDCPL] RTHDCPL.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AlwaysReady Power Message APP] ARPWRMSG.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Recguard] C:\WINDOWS\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Reminder] "C:\Windows\Creator\Remind_XP.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DeadAIM] rundll32.exe "C:\Program Files\AIM\\DeadAIM.ocm",ExportedCheckODLs
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DAEMON Tools] "C:\Program Files\DAEMON Tools\daemon.exe" -lang 1033
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SetIcon] \Program Files\SMSC\Seticon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [USB Storage Toolbox] C:\Program Files\USBToolbox\Res.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mxomssmenu] "C:\Program Files\Maxtor\OneTouch Status\maxmenumgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ZoneAlarm Client] "C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG_TRAY] C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ALCMTR] ALCMTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpsysdrv] c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DISCover] C:\Program Files\DISC\DISCover.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DiscUpdateManager] C:\Program Files\DISC\DiscUpdMgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 10.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [BitTorrent DNA] "C:\Program Files\DNA\btdna.exe"
O4 - .DEFAULT User Startup: Pin.lnk = C:\hp\bin\CLOAKER.EXE (User 'Default user')
O4 - .DEFAULT User Startup: PinMcLnk.lnk = C:\hp\bin\cloaker.exe (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: Adobe Gamma.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: WinZip Quick Pick.lnk = C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AOL Toolbar search - res://C:\Program Files\AOL Toolbar\toolbar.dll/SEARCH.HTML
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: DesktopStrea - {D80B3D84-E1EC-42ab-B630-F1E0C4E8BA97} - (no file)
O9 - Extra button: Run IMVU - {d9288080-1baa-4bc4-9cf8-a92d743db949} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Tagiri Toolbar - {EC113164-2692-482c-A70D-C60DA5C92546} - (no file)
O15 - ESC Trusted Zone: http://*.update.microsoft.com
O16 - DPF: {20A60F0D-9AFA-4515-A0FD-83BD84642501} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab56986.cab
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://gfx1.hotmail.com/mail/w3/resources/MSNPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {5C051655-FCD5-4969-9182-770EA5AA5565} (Solitaire Showdown Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/SolitaireShowdown.cab56986.cab
O16 - DPF: {5D6F45B3-9043-443D-A792-115447494D24} (UnoCtrl Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/JA-JP/a-UNO1/GAME_UNO1.cab
O16 - DPF: {67DABFBF-D0AB-41FA-9C46-CC0F21721616} - http://go.divx.com/plugin/DivXBrowserPlugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {6B75345B-AA36-438A-BBE6-4078B4C6984D} (HpProductDetection Class) - http://h20270.www2.hp.com/ediags/gmn2/install/HPProductDetection.cab
O16 - DPF: {9122D757-5A4F-4768-82C5-B4171D8556A7} (PhotoPickConvert Class) - http://appdirectory.messenger.msn.com/AppDirectory/P4Apps/PhotoSwap/PhtPkMSN.cab
O16 - DPF: {A1F2F2CE-06AF-483C-9F12-D3BAA72477D6} (BatchDownloader Class) - http://appdirectory.messenger.msn.com/AppDirectory/P4Apps/PhotoSwap/DigWXMSN.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (MSN Games - Installer) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/ZIntro.cab56649.cab
O16 - DPF: {C3F79A2B-B9B4-4A66-B012-3EE46475B072} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab56907.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} (get_atlcom Class) - http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
O16 - DPF: {F5A7706B-B9C0-4C89-A715-7A0C6B05DD48} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab56986.cab
O16 - DPF: {F8C5C0F1-D884-43EB-A5A0-9E1C4A102FA8} (GoPetsWeb Control) - https://secure.gopetslive.com/dev/GoPetsWeb.cab
O18 - Protocol: avgsecuritytoolbar - {F2DDE6B2-9684-4A55-86D4-E255E237B77C} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\Toolbar\IEToolbar.dll
O18 - Protocol: linkscanner - {F274614C-63F8-47D5-A4D1-FBDDE494F8D1} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgpp.dll
O21 - SSODL: proccmd - {679F5242-1D06-5754-A884-07EB689F168B} - C:\Program Files\itqguef\proccmd.dll (file missing)
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Browseui preloader - {438755C2-A8BA-11D1-B96B-00A0C90312E1} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Security Toolbar Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\Toolbar\ToolbarBroker.exe
O23 - Service: AVGIDSAgent - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\Identity Protection\Agent\Bin\AVGIDSAgent.exe
O23 - Service: AVG WatchDog (avgwd) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgwdsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour サービス (Bonjour Service) - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: Maxtor Service (Maxtor Sync Service) - Seagate Technology LLC - C:\Program Files\Maxtor\Sync\SyncServices.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: TrueVector Internet Monitor (vsmon) - Check Point Software Technologies LTD - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe

--
End of file - 10289 bytes


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

No matter how many antivirus programs you try, you don't have the proper conditions to have them behave properly. You still have Symantec in there!!! Run the *Norton Removal Tool*.


----------



## oniiku (Feb 11, 2009)

Phantom010 said:


> No matter how many antivirus programs you try, you don't have the proper conditions to have them behave properly. You still have Symantec in there!!! Run the *Norton Removal Tool*.


Thanks, Phantom010! It got rid of that junk no problem.


----------



## oniiku (Feb 11, 2009)

*Updated log after uninstalling all the Norton nonsense:*

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 03:45:27, on 2011/05/21
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16791)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG10\avgchsvx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\arservice.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgwdsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehRecvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehSched.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Maxtor\Sync\SyncServices.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgnsx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\dmadmin.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgemcx.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\Identity Protection\Agent\Bin\AVGIDSAgent.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG10\avgrsx.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgcsrvx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\RTHDCPL.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\ARPWRMSG.EXE
C:\Program Files\DAEMON Tools\daemon.exe
C:\Program Files\SMSC\Seticon.exe
C:\Program Files\USBToolbox\Res.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehmsas.exe
C:\Program Files\Maxtor\OneTouch Status\maxmenumgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgtray.exe
C:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\DNA\btdna.exe
C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\Identity Protection\agent\bin\avgidsmonitor.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HiJackThis\HiJackThis.exe

O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: WormRadar.com IESiteBlocker.NavFilter - {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgssie.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: AVG Security Toolbar BHO - {A3BC75A2-1F87-4686-AA43-5347D756017C} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\Toolbar\IEToolbar.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O3 - Toolbar: AVG Security Toolbar - {CCC7A320-B3CA-4199-B1A6-9F516DD69829} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\Toolbar\IEToolbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Mitter Toolbar - {B3C48858-CC9C-452F-B6A4-48C95C59EB45} - C:\Program Files\Mitter Toolbar\ISLIEBand.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ehTray] C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ftutil2] rundll32.exe ftutil2.dll,SetWriteCacheMode
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RTHDCPL] RTHDCPL.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AlwaysReady Power Message APP] ARPWRMSG.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Recguard] C:\WINDOWS\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Reminder] "C:\Windows\Creator\Remind_XP.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DeadAIM] rundll32.exe "C:\Program Files\AIM\\DeadAIM.ocm",ExportedCheckODLs
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DAEMON Tools] "C:\Program Files\DAEMON Tools\daemon.exe" -lang 1033
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SetIcon] \Program Files\SMSC\Seticon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [USB Storage Toolbox] C:\Program Files\USBToolbox\Res.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mxomssmenu] "C:\Program Files\Maxtor\OneTouch Status\maxmenumgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ZoneAlarm Client] "C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG_TRAY] C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ALCMTR] ALCMTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpsysdrv] c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DISCover] C:\Program Files\DISC\DISCover.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DiscUpdateManager] C:\Program Files\DISC\DiscUpdMgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 10.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [BitTorrent DNA] "C:\Program Files\DNA\btdna.exe"
O4 - .DEFAULT User Startup: Pin.lnk = C:\hp\bin\CLOAKER.EXE (User 'Default user')
O4 - .DEFAULT User Startup: PinMcLnk.lnk = C:\hp\bin\cloaker.exe (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: Adobe Gamma.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: WinZip Quick Pick.lnk = C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AOL Toolbar search - res://C:\Program Files\AOL Toolbar\toolbar.dll/SEARCH.HTML
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: DesktopStrea - {D80B3D84-E1EC-42ab-B630-F1E0C4E8BA97} - (no file)
O9 - Extra button: Run IMVU - {d9288080-1baa-4bc4-9cf8-a92d743db949} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Tagiri Toolbar - {EC113164-2692-482c-A70D-C60DA5C92546} - (no file)
O15 - ESC Trusted Zone: http://*.update.microsoft.com
O16 - DPF: {20A60F0D-9AFA-4515-A0FD-83BD84642501} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab56986.cab
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://gfx1.hotmail.com/mail/w3/resources/MSNPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {5C051655-FCD5-4969-9182-770EA5AA5565} (Solitaire Showdown Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/SolitaireShowdown.cab56986.cab
O16 - DPF: {5D6F45B3-9043-443D-A792-115447494D24} (UnoCtrl Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/JA-JP/a-UNO1/GAME_UNO1.cab
O16 - DPF: {67DABFBF-D0AB-41FA-9C46-CC0F21721616} - http://go.divx.com/plugin/DivXBrowserPlugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {6B75345B-AA36-438A-BBE6-4078B4C6984D} (HpProductDetection Class) - http://h20270.www2.hp.com/ediags/gmn2/install/HPProductDetection.cab
O16 - DPF: {9122D757-5A4F-4768-82C5-B4171D8556A7} (PhotoPickConvert Class) - http://appdirectory.messenger.msn.com/AppDirectory/P4Apps/PhotoSwap/PhtPkMSN.cab
O16 - DPF: {A1F2F2CE-06AF-483C-9F12-D3BAA72477D6} (BatchDownloader Class) - http://appdirectory.messenger.msn.com/AppDirectory/P4Apps/PhotoSwap/DigWXMSN.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (MSN Games - Installer) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/ZIntro.cab56649.cab
O16 - DPF: {C3F79A2B-B9B4-4A66-B012-3EE46475B072} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab56907.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} (get_atlcom Class) - http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
O16 - DPF: {F5A7706B-B9C0-4C89-A715-7A0C6B05DD48} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab56986.cab
O16 - DPF: {F8C5C0F1-D884-43EB-A5A0-9E1C4A102FA8} (GoPetsWeb Control) - https://secure.gopetslive.com/dev/GoPetsWeb.cab
O18 - Protocol: avgsecuritytoolbar - {F2DDE6B2-9684-4A55-86D4-E255E237B77C} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\Toolbar\IEToolbar.dll
O18 - Protocol: linkscanner - {F274614C-63F8-47D5-A4D1-FBDDE494F8D1} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgpp.dll
O21 - SSODL: proccmd - {679F5242-1D06-5754-A884-07EB689F168B} - C:\Program Files\itqguef\proccmd.dll (file missing)
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Browseui preloader - {438755C2-A8BA-11D1-B96B-00A0C90312E1} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Security Toolbar Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\Toolbar\ToolbarBroker.exe
O23 - Service: AVGIDSAgent - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\Identity Protection\Agent\Bin\AVGIDSAgent.exe
O23 - Service: AVG WatchDog (avgwd) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgwdsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour サービス (Bonjour Service) - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Maxtor Service (Maxtor Sync Service) - Seagate Technology LLC - C:\Program Files\Maxtor\Sync\SyncServices.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: TrueVector Internet Monitor (vsmon) - Check Point Software Technologies LTD - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe

--
End of file - 9939 bytes


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Phantom010 beat me to the Norton removal tool. Anyway, that's out of the way. :up:

-----------------------------------------------------------------

What's your thought about getting rid of *AVG 10* and replacing it with *Microsoft Security Essentials 2.0.657.0*?

It's smaller in size and more user-friendly and is free and is well-recommended in these forums.

If you do decide to get rid of it, download and save and then run *AVG Remover(32-bit) 2011*.

-----------------------------------------------------------------

Click Start - Run, type in *%temp%* and then click OK.

Click Start - Run, type in *c:\windows\temp* and then click OK.

Once these temp folders are open and you can view their contents, select and delete EVERYTHING that's inside them.

If a few files in each temp folder resists being deleted, that's normal. Leave them alone and delete EVERYTHING else.

After you're done, restart the computer.

------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## oniiku (Feb 11, 2009)

flavallee said:


> Phantom010 beat me to the Norton removal tool. Anyway, that's out of the way. :up:
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


Done! No issues with uninstalling AVG. I'm definitely not emotionally attached to it or anything like that.  Installed Microsoft Security Essentials, ran a scan and everything is clean. Also deleted all the files in the temp folders. Then restarted. My computer seems to be running a bit more smoothly and starting up quicker. Haven't had any freeze ups yet either. I hope those don't come back!

*Not sure if you want another hijackthis log but here it is anyway:*

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 09:59:07, on 2011/05/21
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16791)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client\Antimalware\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\arservice.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\RTHDCPL.EXE
C:\Program Files\DAEMON Tools\daemon.exe
C:\Program Files\SMSC\Seticon.exe
C:\Program Files\USBToolbox\Res.EXE
C:\Program Files\Maxtor\OneTouch Status\maxmenumgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehRecvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehSched.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client\msseces.exe
C:\Program Files\DNA\btdna.exe
C:\Program Files\Maxtor\Sync\SyncServices.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\dmadmin.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehmsas.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HiJackThis\HiJackThis.exe

O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: WormRadar.com IESiteBlocker.NavFilter - {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Mitter Toolbar - {B3C48858-CC9C-452F-B6A4-48C95C59EB45} - C:\Program Files\Mitter Toolbar\ISLIEBand.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ehTray] C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ftutil2] rundll32.exe ftutil2.dll,SetWriteCacheMode
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RTHDCPL] RTHDCPL.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AlwaysReady Power Message APP] ARPWRMSG.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Recguard] C:\WINDOWS\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Reminder] "C:\Windows\Creator\Remind_XP.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DeadAIM] rundll32.exe "C:\Program Files\AIM\\DeadAIM.ocm",ExportedCheckODLs
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DAEMON Tools] "C:\Program Files\DAEMON Tools\daemon.exe" -lang 1033
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SetIcon] \Program Files\SMSC\Seticon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [USB Storage Toolbox] C:\Program Files\USBToolbox\Res.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mxomssmenu] "C:\Program Files\Maxtor\OneTouch Status\maxmenumgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ZoneAlarm Client] "C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ALCMTR] ALCMTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpsysdrv] c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DISCover] C:\Program Files\DISC\DISCover.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DiscUpdateManager] C:\Program Files\DISC\DiscUpdMgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 10.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSC] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client\msseces.exe" -hide -runkey
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [BitTorrent DNA] "C:\Program Files\DNA\btdna.exe"
O4 - .DEFAULT User Startup: Pin.lnk = C:\hp\bin\CLOAKER.EXE (User 'Default user')
O4 - .DEFAULT User Startup: PinMcLnk.lnk = C:\hp\bin\cloaker.exe (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: Adobe Gamma.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: WinZip Quick Pick.lnk = C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AOL Toolbar search - res://C:\Program Files\AOL Toolbar\toolbar.dll/SEARCH.HTML
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: DesktopStrea - {D80B3D84-E1EC-42ab-B630-F1E0C4E8BA97} - (no file)
O9 - Extra button: Run IMVU - {d9288080-1baa-4bc4-9cf8-a92d743db949} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Tagiri Toolbar - {EC113164-2692-482c-A70D-C60DA5C92546} - (no file)
O15 - ESC Trusted Zone: http://*.update.microsoft.com
O16 - DPF: {20A60F0D-9AFA-4515-A0FD-83BD84642501} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab56986.cab
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://gfx1.hotmail.com/mail/w3/resources/MSNPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {5C051655-FCD5-4969-9182-770EA5AA5565} (Solitaire Showdown Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/SolitaireShowdown.cab56986.cab
O16 - DPF: {5D6F45B3-9043-443D-A792-115447494D24} (UnoCtrl Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/JA-JP/a-UNO1/GAME_UNO1.cab
O16 - DPF: {67DABFBF-D0AB-41FA-9C46-CC0F21721616} - http://go.divx.com/plugin/DivXBrowserPlugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {6B75345B-AA36-438A-BBE6-4078B4C6984D} (HpProductDetection Class) - http://h20270.www2.hp.com/ediags/gmn2/install/HPProductDetection.cab
O16 - DPF: {9122D757-5A4F-4768-82C5-B4171D8556A7} (PhotoPickConvert Class) - http://appdirectory.messenger.msn.com/AppDirectory/P4Apps/PhotoSwap/PhtPkMSN.cab
O16 - DPF: {A1F2F2CE-06AF-483C-9F12-D3BAA72477D6} (BatchDownloader Class) - http://appdirectory.messenger.msn.com/AppDirectory/P4Apps/PhotoSwap/DigWXMSN.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (MSN Games - Installer) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/ZIntro.cab56649.cab
O16 - DPF: {C3F79A2B-B9B4-4A66-B012-3EE46475B072} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab56907.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} (get_atlcom Class) - http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
O16 - DPF: {F5A7706B-B9C0-4C89-A715-7A0C6B05DD48} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab56986.cab
O16 - DPF: {F8C5C0F1-D884-43EB-A5A0-9E1C4A102FA8} (GoPetsWeb Control) - https://secure.gopetslive.com/dev/GoPetsWeb.cab
O18 - Protocol: avgsecuritytoolbar - {F2DDE6B2-9684-4A55-86D4-E255E237B77C} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\Toolbar\IEToolbar.dll (file missing)
O21 - SSODL: proccmd - {679F5242-1D06-5754-A884-07EB689F168B} - C:\Program Files\itqguef\proccmd.dll (file missing)
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Browseui preloader - {438755C2-A8BA-11D1-B96B-00A0C90312E1} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Security Toolbar Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\Toolbar\ToolbarBroker.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Bonjour サービス (Bonjour Service) - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Maxtor Service (Maxtor Sync Service) - Seagate Technology LLC - C:\Program Files\Maxtor\Sync\SyncServices.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: TrueVector Internet Monitor (vsmon) - Check Point Software Technologies LTD - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe

--
End of file - 9125 bytes


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I'm glad to hear you got rid of AVG and replaced it with MSSE. Did you use the AVG removal tool to insure the leftover file and registry "debris" was removed?

I'm also glad to hear your computer is running smoother and starting up quicker. We're going to improve on that by trimming down the startup load. Follow these instructions carefully:

Click Start - Run, then type in *SERVICES.MSC* , then click OK.

Double-click on these service entries one at a time to open their properties window:

*Adobe LM Service

InstallDriver Table Manager

Java Quick Starter

NVIDIA Display Driver Service*

If "Startup Type" is set on Automatic, change it to Manual, then click Apply - OK.

After you're done with all entries, close the services window.

Click Start - Run, then type in *MSCONFIG* , then click OK - Startup(tab).

Remove the checkmark in these startup entries:

*Adobe ARM*

*Adobe Gamma Loader*

*Adobe Reader Speed Launcher* or *Reader_sl*

*ALCMTR*

*BitTorrent DNA* or *btdna*

*DAEMON Tools* or *daemon*

*DISCover*

*DiscUpdateManager* or *DiscUpdMgr*

*DeadAIM*

*iTunesHelper*

*NvCplDaemon* or *NvCpl.dll,NvStartup*

*nwiz*

*Reminder* or *Remind_XP*

*RTHDCPL*

*SetIcon*

*SunJavaUpdateSched* or *jusched*

*TkBellExe* or *realsched*

*WinZip Quick Pick* or *WZQKPICK*

and any other entries that have *Nv* or *Adobe* or *Reader* in the name.

After you're done, click Apply - OK/Close - Restart.

When the small System Configuration Utility window appears during restart, ignore its message.

Leave it in "Selective Startup" mode and do NOT reset it back to "Normal Startup" mode!

Put a checkmark in the lower left of that window, then click OK to close it.

Start HiJackThis, then click "Do a system scan and save a log file".

Save the new log that appears, then submit it here.

-------------------------------------------------


----------



## oniiku (Feb 11, 2009)

flavallee said:


> I'm glad to hear you got rid of AVG and replaced it with MSSE. Did you use the AVG removal tool to insure the leftover file and registry "debris" was removed?
> 
> I'm also glad to hear your computer is running smoother and starting up quicker. We're going to improve on that by trimming down the startup load. Follow these instructions carefully:
> 
> ...


Yes, I used the AVG removal tool, so everything is gone. :up:
I'll do these other steps after I get some sleep...They sound a little scary.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

The steps for trimming down the startup load aren't difficult to do at all.

Get some sleep and then do it when you're clear-headed.

-----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## oniiku (Feb 11, 2009)

Okay -- Done and done. A few other entries had "reader" in their name, too. So I unchecked those as well. *Here's the new hijackthis log:*

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 01:37:41, on 2011/05/22
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16791)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client\Antimalware\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\Program Files\USBToolbox\Res.EXE
C:\Program Files\Maxtor\OneTouch Status\maxmenumgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
C:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client\msseces.exe
C:\WINDOWS\arservice.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehRecvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehSched.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Maxtor\Sync\SyncServices.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\dmadmin.exe
C:\Program Files\Maxtor\Maxtor Backup\MaxBackServiceInt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehmsas.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HiJackThis\HiJackThis.exe

O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: WormRadar.com IESiteBlocker.NavFilter - {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Mitter Toolbar - {B3C48858-CC9C-452F-B6A4-48C95C59EB45} - C:\Program Files\Mitter Toolbar\ISLIEBand.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ehTray] C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ftutil2] rundll32.exe ftutil2.dll,SetWriteCacheMode
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AlwaysReady Power Message APP] ARPWRMSG.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Recguard] C:\WINDOWS\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [USB Storage Toolbox] C:\Program Files\USBToolbox\Res.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mxomssmenu] "C:\Program Files\Maxtor\OneTouch Status\maxmenumgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ZoneAlarm Client] "C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpsysdrv] c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSC] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client\msseces.exe" -hide -runkey
O4 - .DEFAULT User Startup: Pin.lnk = C:\hp\bin\CLOAKER.EXE (User 'Default user')
O4 - .DEFAULT User Startup: PinMcLnk.lnk = C:\hp\bin\cloaker.exe (User 'Default user')
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AOL Toolbar search - res://C:\Program Files\AOL Toolbar\toolbar.dll/SEARCH.HTML
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: DesktopStrea - {D80B3D84-E1EC-42ab-B630-F1E0C4E8BA97} - (no file)
O9 - Extra button: Run IMVU - {d9288080-1baa-4bc4-9cf8-a92d743db949} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Tagiri Toolbar - {EC113164-2692-482c-A70D-C60DA5C92546} - (no file)
O15 - ESC Trusted Zone: http://*.update.microsoft.com
O16 - DPF: {20A60F0D-9AFA-4515-A0FD-83BD84642501} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab56986.cab
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://gfx1.hotmail.com/mail/w3/resources/MSNPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {5C051655-FCD5-4969-9182-770EA5AA5565} (Solitaire Showdown Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/SolitaireShowdown.cab56986.cab
O16 - DPF: {5D6F45B3-9043-443D-A792-115447494D24} (UnoCtrl Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/JA-JP/a-UNO1/GAME_UNO1.cab
O16 - DPF: {67DABFBF-D0AB-41FA-9C46-CC0F21721616} - http://go.divx.com/plugin/DivXBrowserPlugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {6B75345B-AA36-438A-BBE6-4078B4C6984D} (HpProductDetection Class) - http://h20270.www2.hp.com/ediags/gmn2/install/HPProductDetection.cab
O16 - DPF: {9122D757-5A4F-4768-82C5-B4171D8556A7} (PhotoPickConvert Class) - http://appdirectory.messenger.msn.com/AppDirectory/P4Apps/PhotoSwap/PhtPkMSN.cab
O16 - DPF: {A1F2F2CE-06AF-483C-9F12-D3BAA72477D6} (BatchDownloader Class) - http://appdirectory.messenger.msn.com/AppDirectory/P4Apps/PhotoSwap/DigWXMSN.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (MSN Games - Installer) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/ZIntro.cab56649.cab
O16 - DPF: {C3F79A2B-B9B4-4A66-B012-3EE46475B072} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab56907.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} (get_atlcom Class) - http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
O16 - DPF: {F5A7706B-B9C0-4C89-A715-7A0C6B05DD48} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab56986.cab
O16 - DPF: {F8C5C0F1-D884-43EB-A5A0-9E1C4A102FA8} (GoPetsWeb Control) - https://secure.gopetslive.com/dev/GoPetsWeb.cab
O18 - Protocol: avgsecuritytoolbar - {F2DDE6B2-9684-4A55-86D4-E255E237B77C} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\Toolbar\IEToolbar.dll (file missing)
O21 - SSODL: proccmd - {679F5242-1D06-5754-A884-07EB689F168B} - C:\Program Files\itqguef\proccmd.dll (file missing)
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Browseui preloader - {438755C2-A8BA-11D1-B96B-00A0C90312E1} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Security Toolbar Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\Toolbar\ToolbarBroker.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Bonjour サービス (Bonjour Service) - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Maxtor Service (Maxtor Sync Service) - Seagate Technology LLC - C:\Program Files\Maxtor\Sync\SyncServices.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: TrueVector Internet Monitor (vsmon) - Check Point Software Technologies LTD - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe

--
End of file - 7476 bytes


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You didn't seem to have any trouble with editing the startup and services lists. :up:

Let's see a new updated uninstall list.

---------------------------------------------------------------

Start HiJackThis, but don't run a scan.

Click on the "Open The Misc Tools Section" button. 

Click on the "Open Uninstall Manager" button. 

Click on the "Save List" button. 

Save the "uninstall_list.txt" file somewhere. 

It'll then open in Notepad.

Return here to your thread, then copy-and-paste the entire file here. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## oniiku (Feb 11, 2009)

flavallee said:


> You didn't seem to have any trouble with editing the startup and services lists. :up:
> 
> Let's see a new updated uninstall list.
> 
> ...


Nope, no problem at all. Just had a migraine from all the Rapture talk yesterday and needed a nap first. 
*New uninstall list:*

Leawo AVI Converter version 3.0.0.1
Adobe Bridge 1.0
Adobe Common File Installer
Adobe Download Manager
Adobe Flash Player 10 ActiveX
Adobe Flash Player 10 Plugin
Adobe Help Center 1.0
Adobe Photoshop CS2
Adobe Reader X (10.0.1)
Adobe Shockwave Player 11.5
Adobe Stock Photos 1.0
AOL Instant Messenger
Bonjour
CamStudio
CamStudio Lossless Codec v1.4
Card Reader Software
CCleaner
CEP - Color Enable Package
DeadAIM
DivX Codec
Free WMA to MP3 Converter 1.16
HiJackThis
Hotfix for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB953595)
HP DVD Play 2.1
HP Imaging Device Functions 7.0
HP Photosmart Premier Software 6.5
HP Product Detection
HP Support Overview
HP Web Helper
Icon Restore 1.0
Java(TM) 6 Update 25
Java(TM) 6 Update 3
Ken Ward's Makeup 0.901
K-Lite Codec Pack 7.1.0 (Full)
Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware
Maxtor Manager
Maxtor Manager
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 Hotfix (KB928366)
Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0 Service Pack 2
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.0 Service Pack 2
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1
Microsoft Antimalware
Microsoft Internationalized Domain Names Mitigation APIs
Microsoft National Language Support Downlevel APIs
Microsoft Office Standard Edition 2003 60 days trial
Microsoft Security Client
Microsoft Security Essentials
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.17
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.4148
Microsoft Visual C++ Run Time Lib Setup
Microsoft Windows Journal Viewer
Microsoft Works
Mitterツールバー
Mozilla Firefox 4.0.1 (x86 en-US)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB927978)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB936181)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB954430)
MSXML 6 Service Pack 2 (KB954459)
NVIDIA Drivers
Otto
Paint Shop Pro 7 Anniversary Edition
PipPlus
Realtek High Definition Audio Driver
Revo Uninstaller 1.91
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB938127)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB953838)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB956390)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB958215)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB960714)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB961260)
Sims2Pack Clean Installer 
Sonic MyDVD Plus
Sonic RecordNow Audio
Sonic RecordNow Copy
Sonic RecordNow Data
Sonic Update Manager
The Sims 2
The Sims 2 Nightlife
The Sims 2 Pets
The Sims? 2 Seasons
TreeSize Free V2.5
USB Mass Storage Toolbox
VC 9.0 Runtime
VC 9.0 Runtime
VDownloader 3.2.807
VLC media player 1.1.9
Voodoo Chat
Winamp
Windows Live installer
Windows Live Mail
Windows Live Messenger
Windows Live Sign-in Assistant
Windows Live Sync
Windows Live Upload Tool
Windows Media Format Runtime
Windows XP Service Pack 3
WinPcap 4.1.1
WinRAR archiver
WinZip
ZoneAlarm


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You forgot to uninstall *Java(TM) 6 Update 3*.

The current version *Java(TM) 6 Update 25* that you already have is all that you need.

-------------------------------------------------

*Revo Uninstaller 1.91* can be updated to *Revo Uninstaller 1.92*.

--------------------------------------------------

It doesn't appear that you've installed *SUPERAntiSpyware 4.52.0.1000* yet, so do so.

Let me know when that's done, so I can give you complete instructions for it and for *Malwarebytes Anti-Malware*.

I want to insure that any malware and spyware in that computer is found and removed.

--------------------------------------------------


----------



## oniiku (Feb 11, 2009)

flavallee said:


> You forgot to uninstall *Java(TM) 6 Update 3*.
> 
> The current version *Java(TM) 6 Update 25* that you already have is all that you need.
> 
> ...


Whoops. Looks like I did miss something after all. Went ahead and uninstalled Java(TM) 6 Update 3, updated Revo, and downloaded superantispyware. Hopefully it won't send my computer into BSOD again like it did last time I had it. Ready when you are, boss. 
*
New uninstaller list:*

Leawo AVI Converter version 3.0.0.1
Adobe Bridge 1.0
Adobe Common File Installer
Adobe Download Manager
Adobe Flash Player 10 ActiveX
Adobe Flash Player 10 Plugin
Adobe Help Center 1.0
Adobe Photoshop CS2
Adobe Reader X (10.0.1)
Adobe Shockwave Player 11.5
Adobe Stock Photos 1.0
AOL Instant Messenger
Bonjour
CamStudio
CamStudio Lossless Codec v1.4
Card Reader Software
CCleaner
CEP - Color Enable Package
DeadAIM
DivX Codec
Free WMA to MP3 Converter 1.16
HiJackThis
Hotfix for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB953595)
HP DVD Play 2.1
HP Imaging Device Functions 7.0
HP Photosmart Premier Software 6.5
HP Product Detection
HP Support Overview
HP Web Helper
Icon Restore 1.0
Java(TM) 6 Update 25
Java(TM) 6 Update 3
Ken Ward's Makeup 0.901
K-Lite Codec Pack 7.1.0 (Full)
Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware
Maxtor Manager
Maxtor Manager
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 Hotfix (KB928366)
Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0 Service Pack 2
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.0 Service Pack 2
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1
Microsoft Antimalware
Microsoft Internationalized Domain Names Mitigation APIs
Microsoft National Language Support Downlevel APIs
Microsoft Office Standard Edition 2003 60 days trial
Microsoft Security Client
Microsoft Security Essentials
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.17
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.4148
Microsoft Visual C++ Run Time Lib Setup
Microsoft Windows Journal Viewer
Microsoft Works
Mitterツールバー
Mozilla Firefox 4.0.1 (x86 en-US)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB927978)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB936181)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB954430)
MSXML 6 Service Pack 2 (KB954459)
NVIDIA Drivers
Otto
Paint Shop Pro 7 Anniversary Edition
PipPlus
Realtek High Definition Audio Driver
Revo Uninstaller 1.92
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB938127)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB953838)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB956390)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB958215)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB960714)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB961260)
Sims2Pack Clean Installer 
Sonic MyDVD Plus
Sonic RecordNow Audio
Sonic RecordNow Copy
Sonic RecordNow Data
Sonic Update Manager
SUPERAntiSpyware
The Sims 2
The Sims 2 Nightlife
The Sims 2 Pets
The Sims? 2 Seasons
TreeSize Free V2.5
USB Mass Storage Toolbox
VC 9.0 Runtime
VC 9.0 Runtime
VDownloader 3.2.807
VLC media player 1.1.9
Voodoo Chat
Winamp
Windows Live installer
Windows Live Mail
Windows Live Messenger
Windows Live Sign-in Assistant
Windows Live Sync
Windows Live Upload Tool
Windows Media Format Runtime
Windows XP Service Pack 3
WinPcap 4.1.1
WinRAR archiver
WinZip
ZoneAlarm


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Start Malwarebytes Anti-Malware.

Click "Updates(tab) - Check for Updates".

When the definition files have updated, click "OK".

Click "Scanner(tab) - *Perform quick scan* - Scan".

If infections are found during the scan, the number of infections will be highlighted in red.

When the scan is finished, click "Show Results".

Make sure that EVERYTHING is selected, then click "Remove Selected".

If you're prompted to restart to finish the removal process, click "Yes".

Start Malwarebytes Anti-Malware again.

Click "Logs"(tab).

Highlight the scan log entry, then click "Open".

When the scan log appears in Notepad, copy-and-paste it here.

Start SUPERAntiSpyware.

Click "Check for Updates".

When the definition files have updated, click "Close".

Click "Scan your Computer - *Perform Quick Scan* - Next".

If infections or problems are found during the scan, a list will appear.

When the scan is finished and the scan summary window appears, click "OK".

Make sure that EVERYTHING in the list is selected, then click "Next".

If you're prompted to restart to finish the removal process, click "Yes".

Start SUPERAntiSpyware again.

Click "Preferences - Statistics/Logs"(tab).

Highlight the scan log entry, then click "View Log".

When the scan log appears in Notepad, copy-and-paste it here.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## oniiku (Feb 11, 2009)

Just finished the malwarebytes scan. I'm about to try superantispyware now.
*Here is the malwarebytes log:*

Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware 1.46
www.malwarebytes.org

Database version: 4052

Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 3
Internet Explorer 7.0.5730.13

2011/05/22 16:24:54
mbam-log-2011-05-22 (16-24-54).txt

Scan type: Quick scan
Objects scanned: 139881
Time elapsed: 11 minute(s), 9 second(s)

Memory Processes Infected: 0
Memory Modules Infected: 0
Registry Keys Infected: 0
Registry Values Infected: 0
Registry Data Items Infected: 0
Folders Infected: 0
Files Infected: 1

Memory Processes Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Memory Modules Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Keys Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Values Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Data Items Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Folders Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Files Infected:
C:\Program Files\Common\_helper.sig (Malware.Trace) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

oniiku said:


> Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware *1.46*
> www.malwarebytes.org
> 
> Database version: *4052*


The current version of Malwarebytes Anti-Malware is *1.50.1.1100*

The current database version is *6644*

I need you to start it, then click Update(tab) - Check For Updates, then allow it to update its version and database, then run a new quick scan with it.

If that doesn't work, then go here to download and install the new version. It'll overwrite and replace the old version.

------------------------------------------------------------------

I'm getting ready to shut down for the night, so I'll check back with your thread in the morning.

-----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## oniiku (Feb 11, 2009)

flavallee said:


> The current version of Malwarebytes Anti-Malware is *1.50.1.1100*
> 
> The current database version is *6644*
> 
> ...


I did update it before I ran the scan. I wonder why it didn't work?  I guess I'll try again...
Here is the log for superantispyware (which I also updated) it found quite a lot. 

SUPERAntiSpyware Scan Log
http://www.superantispyware.com

Generated 05/22/2011 at 05:04 PM

Application Version : 4.52.1000

Core Rules Database Version : 7113
Trace Rules Database Version: 4925

Scan type : Quick Scan
Total Scan Time : 00:29:55

Memory items scanned : 387
Memory threats detected : 0
Registry items scanned : 2275
Registry threats detected : 0
File items scanned : 12496
File threats detected : 153

Adware.Tracking Cookie
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected]adlegend[2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
.doubleclick.net [ C:\Documents and Settings\blahhh\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\p341ctqw.default\cookies.sqlite ]
C:\Documents and Settings\blahhh\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\blahhh\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\blahhh\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\blahhh\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\blahhh\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\blahhh\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\blahhh\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\blahhh\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\blahhh\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\blahhh\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\blahhh\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\blahhh\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\blahhh\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\blahhh\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\blahhh\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\blahhh\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\blahhh\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
msnbcmedia.msn.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\7Z44H37C ]
s1.josho.yamedia.tw [ C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\7Z44H37C ]
C:\Documents and Settings\woopwoop\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\woopwoop\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\woopwoop\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\woopwoop\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\woopwoop\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\woopwoop\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt


----------



## oniiku (Feb 11, 2009)

*New malwarebytes log:
*

Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware 1.50.1.1100
www.malwarebytes.org

Database version: 6644

Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 3
Internet Explorer 7.0.5730.13

2011/05/22 17:39:30
mbam-log-2011-05-22 (17-39-30).txt

Scan type: Quick scan
Objects scanned: 178986
Time elapsed: 7 minute(s), 49 second(s)

Memory Processes Infected: 0
Memory Modules Infected: 0
Registry Keys Infected: 0
Registry Values Infected: 1
Registry Data Items Infected: 0
Folders Infected: 0
Files Infected: 0

Memory Processes Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Memory Modules Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Keys Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Values Infected:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\AppID\main.DLL\AppID (Adware.DeepDive) -> Value: AppID -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.

Registry Data Items Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Folders Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Files Infected:
(No malicious items detected)


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Did you select and remove EVERYTHING that *SUPERAntiSpyware* found? The log doesn't show what action you took like the Malwarebytes Anti-Malware log does, so I need to ask.

How is your computer running?

-------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## oniiku (Feb 11, 2009)

flavallee said:


> Did you select and remove EVERYTHING that *SUPERAntiSpyware* found? The log doesn't show what action you took like the Malwarebytes Anti-Malware log does, so I need to ask.
> 
> How is your computer running?
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------


Yes, everything was checked on antispyware and removed. :up:
I was a bit surprised that the program didn't crash (BSOD) as it did so many times before in the past. Everything seems to be running smoothly so far, no freezes in the last couple days, and loading time is much quicker than before.  I'm wondering if I should try leaving my computer on without restarting it (for a day or so) and doing my basic work routine on it to see how it handles. Basically to see if those freeze-ups continue. If they don't, I would say the problem is fixed. What do you think?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I'm glad to hear that things have improved and your computer is running better. :up:

I don't really see the point in leaving it on 24/7 for a couple of days, but if you want to do that to see if it freezes up, that's fine.

-----------------------------------------------------------------

Make use of *Malwarebytes Anti-Malware* and *SUPERAntiSpyware* by doing a quick scan a couple of times a month to prevent malware, spyware, etc. from building up and causing problems. Don't forget to update the definition files first.

If *Microsoft Security Essentials* wants you to a quick scan, it'll prompt you to do so. Otherwise, leave it alone and let it do its thing in the background.

The same goes for the buildup of temp files. Keep them cleaned out a couple of times a month.

-----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## oniiku (Feb 11, 2009)

flavallee said:


> I'm glad to hear that things have improved and your computer is running better. :up:
> 
> I don't really see the point in leaving it on 24/7 for a couple of days, but if you want to do that to see if it freezes up, that's fine.
> 
> ...



Will definitely make use of all the advice you've given me, and report back in a couple days if the freeze issue returns.  Thank you so much for all your help! It's very much appreciated.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You're welcome.  :up:


----------

